# International Schhols in Sharm



## micki moo (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi

Does anyone out there know of any other International schools in Sharm other than the Sharm College. Or does anyone out there have any experience of Sharm College, prices etc as they do not show them on their webpage.

Thanks Guys

Micki


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi Micki

Where have you been? Missed your postings
Maiden x


----------



## micki moo (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi Maiden,

How sweet that you know I have not been around. Have been feeling quite unwell, to unwell to even read postings.

I have probably got so much to catch up on and reply to you will be bored of seeing my name.

Hows things with you??

Micki



MaidenScotland said:


> Hi Micki
> 
> Where have you been? Missed your postings
> Maiden x


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Ohh sorry to hear you have been ill, hope your feeling so much better and getting ready for Christmas lol or had you forgotten you have to fit that in as well?
Wet and cold here 

Maiden x


----------



## micki moo (Oct 26, 2009)

As you can see from the initial spelling mistake, the school is for me - apologies people just happy to be back, got over excited



micki moo said:


> hi maiden,
> 
> how sweet that you know i have not been around. Have been feeling quite unwell, to unwell to even read postings.
> 
> ...


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

micki moo said:


> Hi
> 
> Does anyone out there know of any other International schools in Sharm other than the Sharm College. Or does anyone out there have any experience of Sharm College, prices etc as they do not show them on their webpage.
> 
> ...


Are you thinking of changing destinations Micki?


----------



## micki moo (Oct 26, 2009)

URRRRRGHHHHHHHHH Beatle it is a nightmare.

It may be the case that we have to, although until I can find out about the schools I cannot plan anything.

My husband has contacts in Sharm etc, also people keep saying that for my daughter Sharm would be a lot better. I am still set on going to Hurgarda as I have reseached this area in detail.

The answer to your question is??????????????????????????

Micki



Beatle said:


> Are you thinking of changing destinations Micki?


----------



## micki moo (Oct 26, 2009)

Maiden, 

Please do not talk about Christmas, my daughter is driving me mad to put up the tree which I absolutley refuse to do as we are still in November (allbut a day)I cannot get my head around shopping, presents, food or anything, my whole focus is moving.

I am sick to death of the christmas adverts, catalogues and decorated shops, it has been like this for about a month already, so by the time the big day comes I have had enough.

Humbug!!!!!!

Wet and cold there?? You have no idea of the meaning, it has been raining here for days and is suddenly freezing. I'll swap you if you want??

Micki



MaidenScotland said:


> Ohh sorry to hear you have been ill, hope your feeling so much better and getting ready for Christmas lol or had you forgotten you have to fit that in as well?
> Wet and cold here
> 
> Maiden x


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

micki moo said:


> URRRRRGHHHHHHHHH Beatle it is a nightmare.
> 
> It may be the case that we have to, although until I can find out about the schools I cannot plan anything.
> 
> ...


Good luck with the decision making. I preferred Sharm to Hurghada but that was purely as a tourist. I didn't have to factor in issues such as suitable schools!


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

micki moo said:


> Hi
> 
> Does anyone out there know of any other International schools in Sharm other than the Sharm College. Or does anyone out there have any experience of Sharm College, prices etc as they do not show them on their webpage.
> 
> ...


Hi Micki,

Sorry I have no idea about costs etc, but I have heard good stuff about St. Josephs International School in Hadaba. 

Think you could only know for sure which school is best for you after visiting though and meeting the staff. 

Good luck x


----------



## cutiepie (Mar 14, 2009)

AVOID AVOID AVOID

If you have any interest in your childs future and education, I would seriously advice that all the schools are bad in Sharm ,as a teacher who has worked in them ...all are as bad as the next corrupt money making businesses is all they are!
For example: I was the only fully qualified teacher 2years ago in St Josephs in the primary section, anyone with a degree or even without can be a teacher here even if english isn't your first language...doesn't matter you can be a teacher there... you don't need to know how to spell, class management isn't an issue, all grades are changed at "the top" at the end of the year to make the parents happy when really the child can't string a sentence together in english,to ensure they continue to pay fees!
The "education system" here drives me crazy, education is vital for children and (adults) yet here in egypt the quality of teaching isn't important ,it's the more money you can make from the parents, I'm sorry its a sad but very true fact!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Cutiepie, it's the same as here in Cairo I know of one school who has a secretary teaching English. I am sure BICS is all qualified teachers and most of them are from the Uk


----------



## cutiepie (Mar 14, 2009)

as well the former secretary in a British school in Alex has become a teacher over night without even finishing her secondary school ...amazing and if thats not bad enough earns more than the few qualified teachers!! sooo insulting to the people who actually went to college and trained to be teachers thats not BSA they hire only qualified teachers!I think cairo hire alot of qualified teachers from abroad but again only certain schools!!!!


----------

